# manuelle Rückstellfunktion fallende Flanke oder doch nur allg. Flankendetektion ?



## cam1704 (31 Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ja mit dem Titel ist schon fast alles gesagt. In der 13849 ließt man über die fallende Flanke aber es gibt auch die Meinung, dass hier nur die allg. Flankendetektion gemeint ist und diese kann ebenso mit der steigenden Flanke realisiert werden. Vestehe auch nicht welchen Vorteil ein fallenden Wechsel gegenüberen einem steigenden Wechsel haben soll.
Was könnt ihr zu diesem Thema sagen.

Desweiteren, gilt diese "Flankendetektion" überall, also Schütztürverriegelungen egal ob die Tür hintertretbar ist oder nicht, an Not-Halt-Funktionen,usw... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Safety (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
da steht doch sehr genau:
13849-1 5.2.2

- darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Antriebselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position.


----------



## cam1704 (10 Juni 2010)

Ja, das steht da. Jedoch würde dann ein Großteil der nach 13849-1 zertifizierten Sicherheitsrelais diese Norm nicht erfüllen und ihre Zertifizierung zu Unrecht haben.
Zum Beispiel Siemens 3TK28, PILZ PNOZ X Serie,...
Diese arbeiten mit steigender Flanke, aktivieren sich also bereits beim Drücken.

Irgendwie ziemlich komisch.


----------

